
‘I Smell Cash’: How the A.T.F. Spent Millions Unchecked - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/us/atf-tobacco-cigarettes.html
======
BentFranklin
Best quote: "Company lawyers descended on the warehouse, seizing everything. A
tobacco company had just raided the A.T.F."

